# Sr. (Sandy) Golden Ret. Mix at Wake Cty. Shelter in N.C. in danger



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

WakeGOV.com - Available Dogs

Impoundment #: 85430
Sandy - Golden Retriever mix

Age: Nine years
Size: Medium
Spayed female

Contact info and hrs. *Think they are closed Wed.*
WakeGOV.com - Pets & Animals


****Just e-mailed Neuse River Golden Ret. Rescue in N.C.*


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Karen,

Have you contacted these rescues: (there are 4 in NC)

Local Rescue Groups


----------

